# حمل اوتوكاد 2009 لاند ديسكتوب -ملف تورنت



## foratfaris (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا" ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد ان اتعبني تحميل عشرات الملفات... فكرت في البحث عن ملف تورنت .. ووجدته في احد المواقع و
احببت ان اشارككم بهذا البرنامج.. الحجم الكلي 3.1 جيغا
وانا الان انزل فيه..
فك الضغط.. وطبعا لازم يكون عندك برنامج لتحميل التورنت


----------



## foratfaris (21 يونيو 2009)

تم تجميل البرنامج وتنزيله شغال 100 %


----------



## نصار القرعاني (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اين الرابط أرجو اضافتة باسرع وقت


----------



## mostafammy (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اين الرابط وياريت باسرع وقت


----------



## mohanad_palmyra (23 يوليو 2009)

فين الرابط يا باشا ...............


----------



## mohamedanwar zedan (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الحبيب.......... علي هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## السندباد المساحي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الرابط ياغالي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عذار للتدخل 
ده رابط جديد تورنيت للبرنامج
منقول ( لا تنسونا من دعائكم )


----------



## محمد عبادي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو البدور (5 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي على هذه المشاركة بس بدي اعرف ما هو التةنتو وكيف بدي انزل البرنامج 


شكرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اللاند 2009 ال حجمه 3.1 جيجا غير موجود به قائمه ال profile , cross section


----------



## عبد الحكيم محمد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط مش موجود


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## امجد ابوالرب (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ....ملف رائع ...كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mostafammy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

foratfaris قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا" ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد ان اتعبني تحميل عشرات الملفات... فكرت في البحث عن ملف تورنت .. ووجدته في احد المواقع و
> احببت ان اشارككم بهذا البرنامج.. الحجم الكلي 3.1 جيغا
> وانا الان انزل فيه..
> فك الضغط.. وطبعا لازم يكون عندك برنامج لتحميل التورنت


 لو سمحت اخي العزيز كيف استعمل برنامج التورنت بعد ما اعمل دون لود للملفات


----------



## ahmedwizza (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود
:12:​


----------



## mohamedwaleed (19 مارس 2010)

*من البرامج العظيمه - مجهود جبار

*


----------



## madra (19 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fares alabed (12 يوليو 2010)

وانا زيك ياابو البدو بدى اعرف ايش هو التور نت وكيف اتعامل معاة


----------



## abomena (13 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## اشرف شيخون (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اميرسيد (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## Fares_M (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## abu_karam (2 مارس 2011)

وين البرنامج
وين الرابط


----------



## كبل (3 مارس 2011)

حفظك الله من كل شر ومكروه وبلشامي الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## kortoglo (4 أكتوبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مششششششششششششششششكور ما قصرت


----------



## رمضان الهربيطى (25 مايو 2013)

شكرن


----------



## رمضان الهربيطى (25 مايو 2013)

foratfaris قال:


> تم تجميل البرنامج وتنزيله شغال 100 %


مشكور


----------



## القبطان البنا (26 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------

